
We’re Living in a Subscriptions World. Here’s How to Navigate It - CapitalistCartr
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/15/technology/personaltech/streaming-media-home-server.html
======
JohnFen
I navigate it much more simply -- I don't do subscriptions. I've learned long
ago, the hard way, that the most important thing for me to avoid is fixed
recurring expenses, particularly ones that are small and easy to
forget/ignore.

